# I was workin were this happened 2 days before the accident



## JODY MESSICK (Apr 3, 2006)

News Click Here.

Printer Friendly Version
Email This Story

Heights man killed in backhoe accident

Richmond Times-Dispatch

Mar 31, 2006

LOCAL NEWS: Tri-Cities (Petersburg, Colonial Heights, Hopewell)

A co-owner of a Colonial Heights tree service was killed yesterday when a backhoe overturned on him at the Virginia State Police administrative headquarters site in Chesterfield County.

State police said Morris A. Wilkins, 69, of the 3100 block of Woodlawn Avenue in Colonial Heights, was part of a three-man Wilkins Tree Service crew removing debris and brush at 7700 Midlothian Turnpike when the backhoe overturned shortly before 1:40 p.m.

As Wilkins was backing up the backhoe, it began to overturn, partially threw him from the driver's seat and then came to rest on him, police said. He was not wearing a seat belt.

Police said the U.S. Occupational Safety and Health Administration was investigating the death.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 12, 2006)

Yikes, squished by your own backhoe. The cops didn't have to try very hard to solve that one, as there was probably one of them looking out a window when it happened.


----------

